# Stingray ID please



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

I have just recently bought a stingray, it was sold to me as a Potamotrygon hystrix but i really am not sure if thats right. Any help would be great! Thanks in advance LINK -


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are some pictures too. Thanks


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

hard to tell with all the sand covering it but looks like a retic to me which is common sold as a tea cup stingray. any chance of a clearer picture without the sand covering it.


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

o sorry, here you are... Thanks for your reply.


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

bump, anyone with any other IDs?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea that looks like a reticulatus(sp?) to me. how big is it and where did you get it from? also if you dont mind me asking how much did you pay and what size tank is it in? im waiting on my ray to come in.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^AS, LFS' near me (northern Illinois) usually charge around $70-$80 for a 5" tea cup/retic.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you ^


----------

